# HELP! Can't log in to my accounts to access 1099 info



## ovc_ovc (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi guys
This may sound like a funny problem, but it is not.
I have two driver-partner accounts with Uber, at two email addresses, one Uber East onlye and one Uber X account. I used both in 2019 although eventually I abandoned Uber X due to change of car, and Uber deactivated me on the East account (for running multi-app).
I have since moved on from ride-sharing.
However I desperately need to access my 1099, which I just cannot do.
I got an email which invites me to log in to partner dashboard.
I know my emails and both passwords.
However, it insists on sending me a text message -- it does not even say to what number, but I am currently overseas and whatever number is it, I cannot access it.
It offers NO options at all to recover an account or do anything else whatsoever. Or number to call. "Having touble" button leads to rider help, to which I emailed but received, interestingly, no response in 48 hours now.
They did NOT mail 1099s to my US address either.
WHAT DO I DO?!?!
Seems like I have no way of getting them at all. Any known way to bypass the moronic phone verification or change the number?!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Did you ever reach a solution for this? I am having a similar issue. I need to log into my account to set my delivery preferences for tax documents for next year, but I don't have active phone service right now so am unable to receive text messages. I know the e-mail address and password for the account and am still able to log into the app via wifi, but when I try to log into the web site it insists on sending a text message to the inactive phone number. I really don't want to have to pay to reactivate my phone service just to set my tax document delivery preferences.

EDIT: Never mind. I think I was able to do what I needed to do in the app.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Did you ever reach a solution for this? I am having a similar issue. I need to log into my account to set my delivery preferences for tax documents for next year, but I don't have active phone service right now so am unable to receive text messages. I know the e-mail address and password for the account and am still able to log into the app via wifi, but when I try to log into the web site it insists on sending a text message to the inactive phone number. I really don't want to have to pay to reactivate my phone service just to set my tax document delivery preferences.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind. I think I was able to do what I needed to do in the app.


If you are able to still using your Uber App, you could change your phone number in your account profile.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> If you are able to still using your Uber App, you could change your phone number in your account profile.


Changing my phone number would not have helped as I do not have an active phone right now.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Changing my phone number would not have helped as I do not have an active phone right now.


What do you mean by Active phone? 
If your associated phone number with Uber is done but you still have Uber App has still in a phone that is under your possession, you could be able to change with the new number you have right now in your Uber App. 
After you have changed, you have to verify that new phone by receiving 4 digit of code.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> What do you mean by Active phone?
> If your associated phone number with Uber is done but you still have Uber App has still in a phone that is under your possession, you could be able to change with the new number you have right now in your Uber App.
> After you have changed, you have to verify that new phone by receiving 4 digit of code.


I think he is saying he does not have any active phone number right now. He is using his phone over Wi-Fi to access the Uber app.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I think he is saying he does not have any active phone number right now. He is using his phone over Wi-Fi to access the Uber app.


Bingo. I have the physical phone but no service plan. There is no phone number that somebody can send a text to and have it go to me.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Bingo. I have the physical phone but no service plan. There is no phone number that somebody can send a text to and have it go to me.


Oh. I see things now. 
That is the reason when some drivers try to create an Uber account and Uber says there is an account already existed.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> That is the reason when some drivers try to create an Uber account and Uber says there is an account already existed.


I hadn't thought about that, but I suppose it is possible. If my phone number gets assigned to somebody else and that person tries to sign up for Uber, it would probably cause problems for them since the phone number is already associated with my account (even though I currently do not have the number).


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like dead voter rolls.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Sounds like dead voter rolls.


I still get stuff in the mail at my parents' place in Indiana about my voter registration, and I haven't lived in Indiana since 2006.


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

ovc_ovc said:


> Hi guys
> This may sound like a funny problem, but it is not.
> I have two driver-partner accounts with Uber, at two email addresses, one Uber East onlye and one Uber X account. I used both in 2019 although eventually I abandoned Uber X due to change of car, and Uber deactivated me on the East account (for running multi-app).
> I have since moved on from ride-sharing.
> ...


Me too!!! I've done 20,000 rides, worked 5 years. I've always done my taxes properly with no issues and NOW I have no access and I need access to my info because IRS is requesting it from me. I've been deactivated because I just didn't renew my info because I have kids with health issues so I could not take the chance to expose them by driving Uber all over SF. I have left Uber in high standing w high rating etc no issues. I should be able to access my info my God I'm really freaking out this is so stressful.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

ovc_ovc said:


> Hi guys
> This may sound like a funny problem, but it is not.
> I have two driver-partner accounts with Uber, at two email addresses, one Uber East onlye and one Uber X account. I used both in 2019 although eventually I abandoned Uber X due to change of car, and Uber deactivated me on the East account (for running multi-app).
> I have since moved on from ride-sharing.
> ...


 I use my laptop for Uber Tax info. I have no problem! Across the top when you login scroll to your tax information. You should be able to pull up all information needed


----------

